# shaker motors



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

just a tested idea, but an electric motor with a weighted wheel placed on the end turns, but if the wheel is place akwardly (off to one side) it shakes. this is the technique used in the electric chair dummies and things to achieve the epileptic look


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

I have on old fan motor like that mounted inside my mail box. Add a short length of chain and in not only shakes but, it makes one heck of a noise too.


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

That sounds dangerous lol


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Glad I'm not you mailman R.!


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

It's a "Halloween Only" mail box that has it's own stand. Not dangerous at all. I did, however have to put it just far enough away that " Lookie Lou's " couldn't reach it and, I put a locking system on the lid just in case.


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

that seems a tad more appropriate lol


----------

